# Chicken condo



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

What yall think


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh wow, you've been busy.

This coop is for silkys right? Nice work with the ladders


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice job, what are you housing in there ?


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm am housing silkys


----------

